# flukes again??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok I need some input. I probably know what to do but need some reassurance!
new platies 3 days old already have a couple with the pointy tail problem caused by flukes. I wonder if I am being paranoid? treated all tanks with prazipro 3 times- I thought that would have gotton rid of all the flukes.
maybe not.
Should I go ahead and treat the 1-4 day old fry with the prazi pro?
Currently I have the 30 small fry in 2 floating breeder tanks.
Can't let them lose yet as they need (in my opinion) a few weeks of concentrated feeding before i let them loose in the 5 gallon tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

*starting to die*

so I treated on monday for flukes and I have had 3 fry deaths since then. The fry that died this morning was fairly large and looked ok but I see a few more have the pintail pattern and are dark. You can also see scarring on the tails. a couple of white spots on tails so I hope they aren't getting ick on top of flukes.
I just did a water change and added more prazipro to the tank. I changed out their water in the little breeder tanks so they would get some of the medicated water.I have been doing this every day anyway so I can't figure out why there are still flukes in the tanks(s)

unfortunatley whenever I use the prazipro my throat really burns.
Anymore ideas?
Icannot let the fry lose in the 10 gallon tank as I have a horsefaced loach that lives in the gravel and he eats plty fry because they sleep on the gravel surface.
I don't know where I could put him anyway since this tank is now under treatment.


----------

